# guess your all bored of these lol



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

right well just posting this for some direct help n advice as im new to this

my training plan is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/158414-just-started-training-programme.html

im age 19, about 5" 10ish ,started training about a month or two ago put on 2kg ish i think, @ 69k now

really low bf, never put on weight no matter what **** foods i eat lol, quite a active job? lots of walking, lifting,carrying, manual labour etc

with my job, should i be doing cardio aswell in my training even tho im trying to put on weight? atm i dont n guessin i shouldnt for a while?

might just be ive never really eaten much for me to be able to put on weight,

for example used to eat

breakfast - 2xtoast ,2xturkey/or tuna sandwhich, drink

lunch - 3/4x turkey or tuna sandwhich, crisps,joghurt,drink,other crap

tea- chicken/fish/veg/ or pizza & chips etc

then throughout evening pick at crap

my diet atm, is

red = new ideas/additions

7.15am

1 or 2 toast with peanut butter

*9.00am*

2x wheatabix with milk

2x toast with butter and peanut butter/maybe swap for 50g/100g oats

drink change to milk

*12/1*

*
*4x sandwhiches -either 1can of tuna (30ish g pro/ c/f)with sweetcorn and mayo, or turkey and salad

1x yoghurt (6g p/30g c/8g f)

1x crisps

100g oats (8.5g p/70.7g c/7.9g f) with 250-300ml milk

drink change to milk

*3/4pm*

*
*2x toast with butter n peanut butter

drink

*6pm*

2xchicken breasts/or fish

jacket potatoe /pasta

veg

300ml milk (9.6g P/14.1g C)

1 or 2fried egg on toast

*work outs around 7pm*

*
*

*post work out*

25g impact whey (20.5g p/1.5g c/1.7g f)+ 100ml milk(3.2, 4.7 50g whey +200ml milk on training days

100g oats + 200ml milk (14.9g P/80.1g C/7.9g F)

1 table spoon peanut butter added to shake, will have to try it first lol

*9pm onwards*

handful of nuts

2x wheetabix with milk

300ml milk (9.6g P/14.1g C)

pasta salad (could i just boil up loads of pasta and put in tubs to last me 7days meals for example, add lettuce,mayo,tuna,sweetcorn.. not sure what else or what to change??

2x scrambled egg sandwhiches

so yeah say what you want about it if you please:001_tt2:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

thinking maybe change the 3/4pm toast for 50g oats or something?

would pics of me help ?to see what im like regards to needing carbs n protein? no ****


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Doesn't look likr much to be honest mate. You need to up the calories and up the protein.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i has potential?

what about at 3/4 pm i have 50g oats too . and instead of 25g impact whey , 50g?

or much more lol

i seem to get full up tho dunno if its the oats , but ive been eating this diet for past couple weeks now i might still just be gettin used to the extra food and then ill be able to eat more


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What sort of macros is that diet??

Just by glancing at it I'd say about 120g protein, 300g carbs 150g fat??


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

im not sure mate, to be honest i dont no what macros is lol ive seen it said alot i take a guess at is the amount of protein n carbs in meals?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

my diet atm, is

*9.00am*

2x wheatabix with milk *NO*

2x toast with butter and peanut butter *5 EGGS ON BROWN TOAST*

*
*drink

*12/1*

*
*4x sandwhiches -either 1can of tuna with sweetcorn and mayo, or turkey and salad *TRY USING 2 CANS TUNA ON 4 SANDWICHES OR 200g TURKEY*

1x yoghurt (6g p/30g c/8g f)

1x crisps *NO*

100g oats (8.5g p/70.7g c/7.9g f) with 250-300ml milk* NO*

drink

*3/4pm*

*
*2x toast with butter n peanut butter *PROTEIN SHAKE WITH OATS*

drink

*6pm*

2xchicken breasts/or fish

jacket potatoe

veg

drink

*work outs around 7pm*

*
*

*post work out*

25g impact whey (20.5g p/1.5g c/1.7g f)+ 200ml milk *50g WHEY AND 50G MALTODEXTRIN*

100g oats (8.5g p/70.7g c/7.9g f) + 250-300ml milk *NO*

*COULD REALLY DO WITH A SOLID MEAL HERE MAYBE SOMETHING LIKE YOUR 6pm MEAL*

*JUST BEFORE BED*

handful of nuts *COTTAGE CHEESE AND PEANUT BUTTER*

2x wheetabix with milk *NO*

*ADD PLENTY OF FRUIT AND VEG TO YOUR DIET AS WELL*


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

hi mate cheers for the help, why you say no to wheatabix? i got that off someone elses diet thread and they got told to eat that lol

and why not oats after work out? im trying to bulk up cuz im low bf and too skinny for my liking


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Too many carbs will end up putting excess body fat on you.

Try increasing your protein as that seems pretty low.

I eat weetabix myself mate, so it isn't a no no, just a few suggestions for you to try

Fast acting carbs are needed after a workout such as maltodextrin or dextrose not oats.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

oh right okay well i dont put on weight atall lol i got very active job which i guess burns lots of calories so i dont have any fat on me lol just skin bone n muscle lol so i was thinking lots of carbs just to put on some weight to start then when/if i see any improvements i can cut the carbs done and up the protein to get the lean muscle shape cuz i think my job will just keep my fat levels down even when eatin loads lol

oh and i was gunna ask aswell what maltodextrin was but guess youve answered that, might order some on my next order with myprotein then if they have it ?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

another thing, difference between brown and white bread, is it noticeable to sacrifice the taste of white bread ?

and eggs, how do you have them? boiled, hard boiled? i dont fancy eating them raw.. lol

if i get like you in your pic i will be willing to do whatever diet it takes lol altho i find it hard enough to eat the diet ive posted here lol!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brown bread is much better and if you can eat it, use Burgen soya and linseed bread.

Eggs can be eaten anyway really, I find scrambled the least hassle though but you could poach them, boil them, make an omelette even fry them if you must


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

okay gunna switch to brown bread

also try to have milk as my drinks instead of water or orange squash altho i cant stand milk unless its in a shake or on cereal lol

will be getting plenty of eggs too, maybe fit 1 in in the afternoon and another in the evening after tea either before or after work outs

will have 25g impact whey on non work out days, and 50g whey on work out days, post work out

another thing

i wake up about 7.30am, walk out the door and start work till 9am ish, then have breakfast. is it bad working before having breakfast, will my body eat away at itself before i get chance to eat breakfast? i have a active job lots of walking lifting etc! so should i eat summin before starting work like a couple bits of toast & peanut butter or something quickly?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have a shake first thing with a banana at least before leaving the house


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

ok i will try add that in mate aslong as im still hungry enough to eat the 9am breakfast meal

is creatine any good as i hear alot of people using it? would it help with me personally with trying to gain lots of mass? http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/creatine_monohydrate

Helps boost ATP levels to help increase lean growth

Helps maintain energy levels throughout workout

Proven to improve strength and power

improve strength, does it just mean it gives you the energy to be stronger when working out ?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i read somewhere on here eggs are 6-8g protein. i can get eggs for free(cracked ones only, so cant boil them or hard boil), so would fried eggs still be the same protein amount, just more fat aswell ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Scramble or omelette for the eggs..Same protein whichever way you cook them.

Wont they go bad really quickly if they are cracked?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Scramble or omelette for the eggs..Same protein whichever way you cook them.
> 
> Wont they go bad really quickly if they are cracked?


noo their fine mate , and scramble or omelette

gunna edit my diet on the first post a bit now


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

gunna just get a load of eggs and hard boil them and just have a few each day i think! cant stand scrambled lol or atleast not much of it

but what i want to ask now is

i just recieved my next order from myprotein, when should i be taking the creatine ?? with reference to my diet plan where abouts should i take it and how much a day etc ?? its creatine monohydrate

cheers


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

isnt it half hour before workout? and then post workout? does it not say on there when u should take it? x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Eat more like your life depended on it


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Right Alex, What i got instructed to do when first starting creatine was... 4X5G servings spread throughout the day for the first 5 days of taking (loading phase), then dropped it down to 5/10g a day(took 10g on workout days), i used to take with apple juice but now i take it either in my protein shakes or with just water, i never noticed any difference taking before my workout or after, in theory an hour before or straight after your workout is what's usually recommended, though you should be able to judge what works for you...


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> Eat more like your life depended on it


m trying haha! but if im honest it just seems to go in and come back out again  for example, i take oats with my lunch meal, and when i take a protein or protein/oats shake after workout, give it 30mins-1hour and its in the toilet lol


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder did I waste my time typing that^^


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I wonder did I waste my time typing that^^


didnt see your post earlier! when you say drop it down to 5/10g a day, you dont mean 5 times a day of 10g ?? you mean 5 or 10g a day? in 5g at a time?

and ill probs just take my post work out one in my whey and oats shake, shouldnt even notice it i imagine?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

yes i mean 5g or 10g(1 or 2 servings) So i would take 5g on a non training day then maybe 10g on a training day, some the extra 5g might be a waste but it's a cheap supplement, and i've read conflicting articles of how many grams are needed etc etc...


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

how much weight are you mmeant to put on per week?

i weighed my self 2 weeks ago at 11stone 9pounds, and yesterday i weighed my self at 11stone 11pounds. so 2pounds/1 kg in 2 weeks. good/bad/average?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you need to add whey shakes and the odd time release protein :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Eat more 'joghurt'

Don't worry about bowel movements, eating stimulates a bowel response so it is natural that soon after eating you need to go - its not the same meal coming out mate!!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

oh and btw about my weight thing increasing 2lb in 2weeks, i weighed my self both times on sunday mornings. only thing was yesterday(sunday) when i weighed myself at 11stone 11lb, i had been out getting ****ed the night before so didnt actually have any tea or anything to eat in the evening.. which if it affected it at all, it would of meant my reading the sunday morning was a little lower than it would of been if i had carried on my usual diet??

and also, my diet is different to what ive posted up here when i first made this thread. ill post it up

no idea how many calories it is, but its about 1500calories just in protein/oat shakes a day, and id say about 175-250g protein a day?

7:30am. 50g oats + 100ml milk

9am. 25g whey +100ml milk, bowl of cereal

12.30-1.30pm. 1 tin tuna into 4 sandwhiches, yoghurt, crisps,100g oats with 200ml milk,banana

4-5pm. 2 slice toast with peanut butter

6-6.30pm. chicken/fish, pasta/rice/jacket potatoe/chips, veg, half pint milk, 5g creatine with squash

7pm till 8pm. train

8.30pm. 100g oats, 50g whey + 400ml milk, 5g creatine

9.30pm. tin of baked beans on toast/bowl of cereal/couple turkey sandwhiches, handful of nuts,half-1pint of milk


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

"how much weight are you meant to put on per week?"

it's not an exact science mate, you can't really say so early on whether a two week gain of 2lb is "good/bad/average?"

everyone's different and you just have to find what works for you, if something isn't working then you can look to change it but trying to identify whether or not gains after two weeks are consistent with future expectations is ridic, after two months see how you're doing, post your results, see if you've noticed gains in strength, and what gains in weight you've made and go from there

GL


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

thats true i guess it is a short time im just getting inpatient lol i keep looking at myself thinking why am i not looking much different yet ! marathon not a sprint n all that..

i have noticed some nice increases in weights being lifted in the gym though which is good, still would be considered **** on this site but progress is progress lol


----------

